# Most Annoying Songs Ever (In my humble opinion)



## Reformingstudent

These are songs that make you want to shove chop sticks in your ear. 
Here are my 3 picks. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhSc8qVMjKM]YouTube - Warren Zevon - Werewolves of London[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG2hW5oKyN0]YouTube - Candy Man- Sammy Davis Jr.[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGP4G8gDkH0]YouTube - Starland Vocal Band - Afternoon Delight (Stereo!)[/ame]


----------



## Reformingstudent

My 4th Pick

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NvgLkuEtkA]YouTube - Randy Newman - Short People[/ame]


----------



## etexas

I LOVE Zevon! A BAD song would be "Two Tickets to Paradise"


----------



## Reformingstudent

Not everything that came out of the 70's was Solid Gold.


----------



## ChristopherPaul

*Pretty much anything by Hermans Hermits*


[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=G5dK9FNPgA4]YouTube - Hermans Hermits-I'm a Henry the Eighth I Am[/ame]


----------



## Reformingstudent

etexas said:


> I LOVE Zevon! A BAD song would be "Two Tickets to Paradise"




That and Donna Summer's MacArthur Park. ALL Disco music.


----------



## Richard King

Kum bah yah by anyone


----------



## Sonoftheday

Werewolves of London???? How dare you! Warren Zevon is an amazing artist, and while I admit yes WofL can become annoying after hearing millions of times it is still a great song. 

As for Candy Man and Afternoon Delight they're both songs I find hilarious. Candy Man because of an episode of Scrubs in which JD imagines himself as the candy man.

Perhaps you dont recall the extremely annoying songs of Britney Spears, Nsync, Backstreet Boys, and 98 Degrees that still haunt my nightmares of 1998-2000.


----------



## Sonoftheday

If you want an annoying Zevon song it's "A Certain Girl". 

Whats her name? I cant tell ya.... ahh.

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=CB_Vu1DjDU8"]YouTube - Warren Zevon - Certain Girl (live 1982)[/ame]


----------



## blhowes

Ladies and gentlemen, for your listening displeasure, please give it up for William Hung and "She Bangs".

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zcc8dTqflh8"]YouTube - William Hung[/ame]


----------



## turmeric

In the jungle, the muddy jungle, the lion sleeps tonight....


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Remember DEVO and that colossal hit 'Whip It'? I hated that song. 

It is so bad I don't even want to post it. I agree with your first three choices also.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

turmeric said:


> In the jungle, the muddy jungle, the lion sleeps tonight....



Isn't that mighty Jungle and not muddy Jungle? Inquiring minds must know. I liked that song.


----------



## jaybird0827

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sq2i-UloBAc"]Sylvia's Mother Says - Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show[/ame]


----------



## ChristopherPaul

I don't mind Werewolves of London so much. It can become annoying after a while but it is far from my number one pick. I will say though in that video you posted the bass player is playing my bass - or at least it looks just like mine.


----------



## ChristopherPaul

jaybird0827 said:


> Sylvia's Mother Says - Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show



Now I just disagree with this one. Dr. Hook? Come on!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I remember Sylvia's Mother Says. What a whiny, crying, whimpering song. You got my vote for that one.


----------



## Zenas

Warren Zevon was a musical genius. 

You take that back sirrah!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

etexas said:


> I LOVE Zevon! A BAD song would be "Two Tickets to Paradise"



Me Too... ZEVON ROCKS!!!


----------



## Galatians220

Shoving chopsticks in my ears? Yes, there are songs that would make me do it.

If I could do a Comiskey Park "disco demolition-type" explosion of every copy of this song that exists on this planet, just so it would never again be heard by human ears, I would: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDL02th72u4]YouTube - America - A Horse With No Name[/ame]

And if I happened to do it in a manner that violated local fire ordinances, I would glady pay the fine and/or do the time... 

I couldn't even stand more than 10 seconds of this video while hunting it up for you guys. 

Here's a few more of what I deem stinkeroos:

"Heart of Gold" by Neil Young (not to be confused with "Band of Gold" by Freda Payne, which is great, in my opinion).

"In the Year 2525" by Zager and Evans.

"Spirit in the Sky" by Norman Greenbaum.

"December, 1963 (Oh, What a Night)" by the Four Seasons... 

To whomever above I said "thanks," that means I also hate the song you so "honored" by mentioning or posting it on this ever-so-useful thread... 

Margaret


----------



## danmpem

Zenas said:


> Warren Zevon was a musical genius.
> 
> You take that back sirrah!



Yeah, I never found any Zevon songs particularly annoying. Having said that, I wasn't around when most of them were released. For all I know, they could have been played on the radio repeatedly, thus now making the listen go crazy at the first two notes of "Warewolves of London".


----------



## Galatians220

PuritanCovenanter said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the jungle, the muddy jungle, the lion sleeps tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that mighty Jungle and not muddy Jungle? Inquiring minds must know. I liked that song.
Click to expand...

 
Randy, you're right:

ARTIST: The TokensTITLE: The Lion Sleeps TonightLyrics and ChordsEe-e-e-um-um-a-wehEe-e-e-um-um-a-wehWemoweh, wemoweh, wemoweh, wemoweh (4X)/ G C G D / / / G C / G D / :In the jungle, the mighty jungleThe lion sleeps tonightIn the jungle, the quiet jungleThe lion sleeps tonight/ G C / G D / :{Refrain}Ee-e-e-um-um-a-weh _Wemoweh, wemoweh, wemoweh, wemoweh (2X)_Ee-e-e-um-um-a-weh _Wemoweh, wemoweh, wemoweh, wemoweh (2X)_Near the village, the peaceful villageThe lion sleeps tonightNear the village, the quiet villageThe lion sleeps tonight{Refrain}Hush my darling, don't fear my darlingThe lion sleeps tonightHush my darling, don't fear my darlingThe lion sleeps tonight{Refrain} 

But I'm still with Meg on this one... My brother loved it and played it about 18/7. It was sheer torture to me...

Margaret

I don't know how that "mad" smilie got on the top of this post... I don't mean for it to be there. Please disregard it.


----------



## toddpedlar

I dunno, George Harrison's 80's solo album was pretty wretched. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cBYVnEcF6w"]I Got My Mind Set On You[/ame]

One of the funniest Weird Al songs I recall was his parody of Harrison's "I got my mind set on you"...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llIGmByQLrY"]This Song is Just Six Words Long[/ame]


----------



## turmeric

Randy, it might well be "mighty jungle", I like the song, but know others find it annoying!

Anything by Gilbert O'Sullivan

All those dreadfully sentimental songs about dying young that erupted in the wake of _Love Story..._yeeechh!


----------



## Reformingstudent

etexas said:


> I LOVE Zevon! A BAD song would be "Two Tickets to Paradise"




You got it.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYEgYVyBDuM]YouTube - Two Tickets To Paradise - Eddie Money[/ame]


----------



## Reformingstudent

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzpe1Rq6f3o]YouTube - 80's Abracadabra Steve Miller Band[/ame]


----------



## KMK

"The Wall" by Pink Floyd


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I love The Wall by Pink Floyd. It is one of my all time favorite albums. I have felt many of those struggles that the album portrays. But that is another Story. 

Here is another for the list of very irritating blurbs on the music scene. Joy to the World

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=dFypAB7nYGA]YouTube - three dog night[/ame]


----------



## etexas

Reformingstudent said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Zevon! A BAD song would be "Two Tickets to Paradise"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got it.
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYEgYVyBDuM]YouTube - Two Tickets To Paradise - Eddie Money[/ame]
Click to expand...

Brethren, I do not have a You Tube Account so Brother Tom posted this for me. People this is BAD music, for those of us over 30, I know you have heard it, but I ask you, TRY to see how much of it you can endure! MUSICAL PAIN TEST CHALLENGE. Punch that Play Arrow, Double Dog Dare! In fact! Time yourselves, post how long you lasted! I lasted 36 seconds!


----------



## Reformingstudent

etexas said:


> Reformingstudent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Zevon! A BAD song would be "Two Tickets to Paradise"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got it.
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYEgYVyBDuM]YouTube - Two Tickets To Paradise - Eddie Money[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brethren, I do not have a You Tube Account so Brother Tom posted this for me. People this is BAD music, for those of us over 30, I know you have heard it, but I ask you, TRY to see how much of it you can endure! MUSICAL PAIN TEST CHALLENGE. Punch that Play Arrow, Double Dog Dare! In fact! Time yourselves, post how long you lasted! I lasted 36 seconds!
Click to expand...


36 seconds? Brother if I knew you were going to torture yourself I never would have posted it.


----------



## smhbbag

The infamous Rick Roll

YouTube - Rick Roll

Lee Greenwood - God Bless the USA

YouTube - Lee Greenwood - God Bless The USA


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

etexas said:


> Brethren, I do not have a You Tube Account so Brother Tom posted this for me. People this is BAD music, for those of us over 30, I know you have heard it, but I ask you, TRY to see how much of it you can endure! MUSICAL PAIN TEST CHALLENGE. Punch that Play Arrow, Double Dog Dare! In fact! Time yourselves, post how long you lasted! I lasted 36 seconds!



You win. I can't even bring myself to punch the play arrow.


----------



## Sonoftheday

PuritanCovenanter said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brethren, I do not have a You Tube Account so Brother Tom posted this for me. People this is BAD music, for those of us over 30, I know you have heard it, but I ask you, TRY to see how much of it you can endure! MUSICAL PAIN TEST CHALLENGE. Punch that Play Arrow, Double Dog Dare! In fact! Time yourselves, post how long you lasted! I lasted 36 seconds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You win. I can't even bring myself to punch the play arrow.
Click to expand...


I dont even know what you guys are talking about, I made it all the way through that song and I'm still lovin it. Ive got 2 tickets to paradise!!! I love eddie money!



I also love Horse with No Name.


----------



## Greg

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKyPxrzz2cg&feature=related]YouTube - It's a Small World[/ame]

Listen to this song one time and your doomed to hear it over and over and over and over in your head. Tomorrow at work you'll still be hearing it!


----------



## Barnpreacher

Greg said:


> YouTube - It's a Small World
> 
> Listen to this song one time and your doomed to hear it over and over and over and over in your head. Tomorrow at work you'll still be hearing it!



No, Greg. You did not just go there. It may not be my favorite attraction in Fantasyland, but it is my oldest daughter's favorite. For shame of it all!

 It's a small world after all. It's a small, small world.


----------



## staythecourse

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnUXZlatV6Y"]Particle man[/ame]


----------



## Reformingstudent

smhbbag said:


> The infamous Rick Roll
> 
> YouTube - Rick Roll
> 
> Lee Greenwood - God Bless the USA
> 
> YouTube - Lee Greenwood - God Bless The USA



You don't like Lee Greenwood's God bless the USA? You some sort of pinko commie or some thin?






 Just joking. That song gets on my last nerve. They play it a lot on the small radio station we have down here.


----------



## MrMerlin777

staythecourse said:


> Particle man





Hey now.... Don't be knocking good ole TMBG.


----------



## MrMerlin777

Annoying songs.... Hmmmm.....

Ahhh got one....

Anyone remember Mickey, Toni Basil's one hit?


----------



## etexas

MrMerlin777 said:


> Annoying songs.... Hmmmm.....
> 
> Ahhh got one....
> 
> Anyone remember Mickey, Toni Basil's one hit?


'82!


----------



## MrMerlin777

Another one...

Wind Beneath my Wings....

ARRRRGGGHHH!!! Talk about wanting to shove a skewer through one's head to end the pain.

Oh and anything by Barbara Streisand (sp?).


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

MrMerlin777 said:


> Annoying songs.... Hmmmm.....
> 
> Ahhh got one....
> 
> Anyone remember Mickey, Toni Basil's one hit?



The cheerleader song. The kids still do that for halftime shows during basketball season.


----------



## MrMerlin777

PuritanCovenanter said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Annoying songs.... Hmmmm.....
> 
> Ahhh got one....
> 
> Anyone remember Mickey, Toni Basil's one hit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cheerleader song. The kids still do that for halftime shows during basketball season.
Click to expand...


Oh Noooo..... We're all dooomed!!!


----------



## staythecourse

MrMerlin777 said:


> staythecourse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Particle man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now.... Don't be knocking good ole TMBG.
Click to expand...


I do like "Istanbul"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsQrKZcYtqg]YouTube - THEY MIGHT BE GIANTS "Istanbul (Not Constantinople)"[/ame]


----------



## Zenas

Who was it who made a 60's rock melody out of Ecclesiastes? I hate that song.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Zenas said:


> Who was it who made a 60's rock melody out of Ecclesiastes? I hate that song.



You mean "The Byrds"?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWg3b15ITS8]YouTube - The Byrds - Turn! Turn! Turn![/ame]

ENJOY!


----------



## Scott1

I HAVE FOUND IT!!!!

YouTube - What A Wonderful World


----------



## Zenas

I'm quite positive that's a mortal sin worthy of the 116th layer of Dante's Inferno, where the baby seal skinners and teletubbies are forced to drink flaming 409 while bathing in the New York Yankee's shower water for eternity.


----------



## staythecourse

Scott1 said:


> I HAVE FOUND IT!!!!
> 
> YouTube - What A Wonderful World



I want Rich to put in a Boo button. That song is wrong.


----------



## etexas

Scott1 said:


> I HAVE FOUND IT!!!!
> 
> YouTube - What A Wonderful World


 What have you DONE! Never have I been filled with such hatred for Pooh!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

*You're all wrong.....*

I'm sorry to have to do this to everyone, but you wanted the worst......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNTxr2NJHa0]The Song That Never Ends[/ame]


----------



## smhbbag

Southern Presbyterian has just ended the game.

The contest is over, and his victory is clear.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

[ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2932899230986562453&q=somewhere+over+the+rainbow&ei=ZoRpSK2hGIicrQOo17meCw"]Judy Garland - Somewhere Over The Rainbow[/ame]

...and pretty much anything ever performed by Barbara Streisand.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbPKaIozS-c]YouTube - Friends -- LIVE -- Michael W. Smith [With Lyrics/Subtitles][/ame]

[ame=http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4972862026432558346&q=he+walks+with+me+and+he+talks+with+me&ei=n4JpSICjD6TeqwPGrZmVAw&hl=en]he walks with me and he talks with me[/ame]


----------



## etexas

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I'm sorry to have to do this to everyone, but you wanted the worst......
> 
> The Song That Never Ends


This might be the "winner".


----------



## nicnap

*I did not mean to thank you...sorry...*



Galatians220 said:


> Shoving chopsticks in my ears? Yes, there are songs that would make me do it.
> 
> If I could do a Comiskey Park "disco demolition-type" explosion of every copy of this song that exists on this planet, just so it would never again be heard by human ears, I would:
> 
> YouTube - America - A Horse With No Name
> 
> And if I happened to do it in a manner that violated local fire ordinances, I would glady pay the fine and/or do the time...
> 
> I couldn't even stand more than 10 seconds of this video while hunting it up for you guys.
> 
> Here's a few more of what I deem stinkeroos:
> 
> "Heart of Gold" by Neil Young (not to be confused with "Band of Gold" by Freda Payne, which is great, in my opinion).
> 
> "In the Year 2525" by Zager and Evans.
> 
> "Spirit in the Sky" by Norman Greenbaum.
> 
> "December, 1963 (Oh, What a Night)" by the Four Seasons...
> 
> To whomever above I said "thanks," that means I also hate the song you so "honored" by mentioning or posting it on this ever-so-useful thread...
> 
> Margaret



Horse with no name...YOU TAKE THAT BACK! That is a great song, and so is Sister Golden Hair Surprise.


----------



## Reformingstudent

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcOZ6xFxJqg]YouTube - Safety Dance- Men Without Hats[/ame]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I think this deserves at least honorable mention:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrbKn5boVPA]YouTube - Dumb and Dumber Most annoying sound in the world & Mocking[/ame]

Back to the shadows...


----------



## Reformingstudent

Any song done by the Australian group, Men at Work. They are one of the two worst things to come from down under with Fosters beer being the second.


----------



## etexas

Reformingstudent said:


> Any song done by the Australian group, Men at Work. They are one of the two worst things to come from down under with Fosters beer being the second.


I have to admit but when I was like 12 or 13.....I had the old Men at Work cassette. (The ONLY Rock song I am aware of with the word Vegemite is on the song Man Down Under.)


----------



## Reformingstudent

I think I win with this one.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZtiJN6yiik]YouTube - Ebony and Ivory - Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder[/ame]


Also any thing else McCartney did after 76


----------



## Semper Fidelis

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmxT21uFRwM]YouTube - we are the world[/ame]


----------



## Reformingstudent

Semper Fidelis said:


> YouTube - we are the world





Springstein looks like he's passing a kidney stone in that one.


----------



## MrMerlin777

Anything by Ricky Martin....

Definitely music to throw up by.


----------



## etexas

Reformingstudent said:


> I think I win with this one.
> 
> 
> YouTube - Ebony and Ivory - Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder
> 
> 
> Also any thing else McCartney did after 76


The fact John Lennon is dead and Paul McCartney is still kicking proves the adage "Only the good die young."


----------



## Galatians220

nicnap said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shoving chopsticks in my ears? Yes, there are songs that would make me do it.
> 
> If I could do a Comiskey Park "disco demolition-type" explosion of every copy of this song that exists on this planet, just so it would never again be heard by human ears, I would:
> 
> YouTube - America - A Horse With No Name
> 
> And if I happened to do it in a manner that violated local fire ordinances, I would glady pay the fine and/or do the time...
> 
> I couldn't even stand more than 10 seconds of this video while hunting it up for you guys.
> 
> Here's a few more of what I deem stinkeroos:
> 
> "Heart of Gold" by Neil Young (not to be confused with "Band of Gold" by Freda Payne, which is great, in my opinion).
> 
> "In the Year 2525" by Zager and Evans.
> 
> "Spirit in the Sky" by Norman Greenbaum.
> 
> "December, 1963 (Oh, What a Night)" by the Four Seasons...
> 
> To whomever above I said "thanks," that means I also hate the song you so "honored" by mentioning or posting it on this ever-so-useful thread...
> 
> Margaret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horse with no name...YOU TAKE THAT BACK! That is a great song, and so is Sister Golden Hair Surprise.
Click to expand...

 
No! Never will I renounce my contempt for "Horse With No Name!" *"Here I stand..."* 

*Bwa-ha-ha!*

And as John Belushi said, "Over? Did someone say 'over?' Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?"

It's not over until you see the Bobby Vee video of "Baby Face" on YouTube. For as much of a "teeny-bop" crush as I once had on Vee (and it was a _considerable_ one), this is a truly tasteless, rotten video of an undeniably dopey song. I'm not going to post it here because of its vulgarity - and it was probably made in about 1962. I wouldn't have known it was "out there" but for surfing YouTube.

If Bobby Vee's "Baby Face" doesn't win for "most annoying song" (plus video), it's at least gotta be a *CONTEN-DAH! *The thing stinks up even "YouTube..." 

Margaret


----------



## Archlute

Anything by Tom Petty.


----------



## turmeric

You know what a Flock of Seagulls does best...


----------



## Blue Tick

*Free Will Song....*

I'm surprised no one listed this one.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrczyFvkv8Q]YouTube - Free Will Song[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-DzoRQJ3OQ&feature=related"]YouTube - A Thief In The Night ~ clip 2[/ame]


----------



## staythecourse

If heresy is annoying this qualifies. Thanks John.


----------



## bookslover

Two words: Yoko Ono.

I'll spare you any existing videos.


----------



## Reformingstudent

Any song by Shania Twain. She maybe pretty but her voice grates on my ears. Sound like a cross between Tom T. Hall and Fran Drescher.


----------



## Reformingstudent

bookslover said:


> Two words: Yoko Ono.
> 
> I'll spare you any existing videos.




I think I speak for everyone here when I say Thank You!


----------



## Ivan

bookslover said:


> Two words: Yoko Ono.
> 
> I'll spare you any existing videos.



You are merciful, Richard.


----------



## danmpem

Archlute said:


> Anything by Tom Petty.



 What?


----------



## Reformingstudent

All songs done by Ray Stevens.

Top that.


----------



## Reformingstudent

Ivan said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two words: Yoko Ono.
> 
> I'll spare you any existing videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are merciful, Richard.
Click to expand...




I'll ask Steve Brown to give you 3 Free sins for that.


----------



## danmpem

Alright, I think I have it. I truly believe I have the one that tops them all!

In order to appreciate how annoying it is, you must listen to it all the way through.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbPDKHXWlLQ]YouTube - THE NEW LLAMA SONG !!!!![/ame]


----------



## Reformingstudent

*Ok, You asked for it*

It pains me to do it but...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z7t-Ox3XvU]YouTube - Los Del Rio - Macarena[/ame]


----------



## Reformingstudent

*And if that's not annoying enough*

I just have one word.

WHAM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hksil-KkebQ]YouTube - Wham! - Wake Me Up Before You Go-Go[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQtlrBziyzI]YouTube - Careless Whisper[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7Y4F-UPGHw]YouTube - Wham! - Wham! Rap[/ame]

Anyones ears bleeding yet?


----------



## Devin

I have two:

"I get knocked down" by Chumbawamba

And the "Who let the dogs out?" song


----------



## Reformingstudent

Right Said Fred:

"I'm too Sexy"


----------



## Blue Tick

Anything by Depeche Mode.


----------



## Reformingstudent

My last choice for tonight as most annoying song: 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQJsPGD1t0g]YouTube - The Rembrandts - I'll Be There For You[/ame]


Anyone else hate this one as much as me? Made me want to throw a brick through my TV whenever Friends came on.


----------



## Blue Tick

> Anyone else hate this one as much as me? Made me want to throw a brick through my TV whenever Friends came on.


----------



## Reformingstudent

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EebObs-vC0]YouTube - Billy Ray Cyrus - Achy Breaky Heart[/ame]


----------



## Reformingstudent

Years aago when I was working at a box factory we had a guy who had a boom box and whenever this song, "Achy Breaky Heart" came on he would turn it up full blast. It took all my restraint to keep from throwing his "boom" box out the window and him with it. Hate that song.


----------



## DMcFadden

turmeric said:


> In the jungle, the muddy jungle, the lion sleeps tonight....



I remember in a "contemporary" service where the keyboardist got carried away during a 95 decibel number. In between the verses he launched into 

A wimoweh, a-wimoweh a-wimoweh, a wimoweh
A wimoweh, a-wimoweh a-wimoweh, a wimoweh
A wimoweh, a-wimoweh a-wimoweh, a wimoweh
A wimoweh, a-wimoweh a-wimoweh, a wimoweh

BTW, _anybody's_ version of MacArthur Park is enough to make you lose IQ points just listening to it.

How about . . .

"Someone left the cake out in the rain
I don't think I could take it, 
`cause it took so long to bake it
And I'll never have that recipe again, oh no!"
"MacArthur Park"


"In the year 7510
If God's a-comin', 
he oughta make it by then
Maybe he'll look around himself and say
Guess it's time for the judgment day."
"In the Year 2525" 
Zager and Evans


"Muskrat Susie
Muskrat Sam
Do the jitterbug out in muskrat land
And they shimmy
And Sammy's so skinny"
"Muskrat Love"
Captain and Tennille


"If I was a sculptor
But then again, no"
--Elton John's 'Your Song'
(lyrics by Bernie Taupin)


"I love you like
A fat kid loves cake"
--50 Cent's '21 Questions'


"There were plants
And birds
And rocks
And things"
--America's 'Horse With No Name'


"I wish it was Sunday
That's my fun day
My I-don't-have-to-run day"
--The Bangles' 'Manic Monday'
(lyrics by Prince)


"I'm all out of faith
This is how I feel"
--Natalie Imbruglia's 'Torn'
(lyrics by Anne Preven)


"My panty line shows
Got a run in my hose
My hair went flat
Man, I hate that"
--Shania Twain's 'Honey I'm Home'


"But if this ever-changing
world in which we live in ..."
--Paul McCartney and Wings' 'Live and Let Die'


"I don't like cities
But I like New York
Other places
Make me feel like a dork"
--Madonna's 'I Love New York'


"Coast to coast
L.A. to Chicago"
--Sade's 'Smooth Operator'


I'm never gonna dance again
Guilty feet have got no rhythm
"Careless Whisper" - WHAM!


And don't forget the classics: "Winchester Cathedral" and "Mellow Yellow"


My personal fav to hate is the "walk like a man, talk like a man" done in a ridiculous falsetto. Why can't he just sing like a man?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

*I didn't want to have to do this.*

But you all asked for it.

Take this!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60og9gwKh1o"]The Numa Numa Song[/ame]


----------



## ReformedWretch

Reformingstudent said:


> Years aago when I was working at a box factory we had a guy who had a boom box and whenever this song, "Achy Breaky Heart" came on he would turn it up full blast. It took all my restraint to keep from throwing his "boom" box out the window and him with it. Hate that song.



Then you don't want me to upload my Karaoke version of it? 

I like Tom Petty somewhat.

I like 2 tickets to Paradise as well.

I like the gospel songs Rich posted a little, especially by the Statler brothers.

A song I hate is Betty Davis eyes by Kim Carnes.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-RdAzkKlXY]YouTube - Bette Davis Eyes[/ame]

I am a Country music fan but one of the new Country songs I hate is International Harvester

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b52SDopaMZY]YouTube - International Harvester[/ame]


----------



## Pergamum

EVERYBODY WANG CHUNG TONIGHT!


Is Wang Chung a noun or a verb?


----------



## Scott1

Ladies and Gentleman,

I must say this...

The Song That Never Ends 

is one of the most unpleasant video/audio combinations of song ever; however, our criteria is the most _annoying_.

The smooth sounding glorification of ignorance and meaninglessness, along with the pointless meandering of music and lyric is 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1cAY2xdUtY"]YouTube - What A Wonderful World[/ame]


YouTube - What A Wonderful World

In addition, look at the unfair association with a perfectly venerable cartoon character! 

I submit, given a fair adjudication, beyond reasonable doubt, listening to this for five (5) minutes will offend every reasonable sensibility. It may even make you resent James Taylor, were that even possible. 

In the final analysis, it will "get on your nerves," i.e. be most annoying. 

Respecfully, I request reconsideration by the chair.


----------



## turmeric

Crimson and clover, over and over...even YouTube has had mercy, the video's been down since May.


----------



## Galatians220

Here's one that my son and I have almost destroyed car radios over as all of our combined 20 fingers collide in the necessary attempt to change the station *as soon as possible* if it happens to come on the air:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBdlHRD-KP0]YouTube - I Dig Rock And Roll Music[/ame]

*Yeccch!!!*

BTW, I appreciate the "MacArthur Park" mention, especially those particular lyrics from it. (Actually, anything written by Jimmy Webb is worthy of this thread...) Dennis, you've done the board a *huge* favor because I might have posted it...  "Bette Davis Eyes:" _Yesss!_ And "I'm Too Sexy..." And "Everybody Wang Chung Tonight," and "Winchester Cathedral," and all those others...

Thank you, everyone, for this most impressive Compendium of Aural Bilge (CAB)...

Margaret


----------



## jaybird0827

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MJLi5_dyn0&amp;feature=related"]The Name Game - Shirley Ellis[/ame]


----------



## jaybird0827

Galatians220 said:


> Here's one that my son and I have almost destroyed car radios over as all of our combined 20 fingers collide in the necessary attempt to change the station *as soon as possible* if it happens to come on the air:
> 
> YouTube - I Dig Rock And Roll Music
> 
> *Yeccch!!!*


 


I hate songs about songs. I'd rather hear songs.

OTOH I disagree about "Bette Davis Eyes". I think it's awesome!


----------



## Galatians220

jaybird0827 said:


> The Name Game - Shirley Ellis


 
YES!!! 

This is one of the most putrid, stupid things that ever made it onto vinyl.

*My hat is off to you for posting it! Congratulations!!!!*

(It could go head-to-head with "A Horse With No Name."    _But only if it happened to be sung by Tiny Tim... _ BTW, that late, great "crooner" has had no mention here - I wonder why...?  Just proves the point: there've been just *too many* bad songs.)

Margaret


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

I kinda like this song but I wouldn't dance to it. 



Southern Presbyterian said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it who made a 60's rock melody out of Ecclesiastes? I hate that song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean "The Byrds"?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWg3b15ITS8]YouTube - The Byrds - Turn! Turn! Turn![/ame]
> 
> ENJOY!
Click to expand...


----------



## Reformingstudent

*For Margaret *



Galatians220 said:


> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Name Game - Shirley Ellis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!
> 
> This is one of the most putrid, stupid things that ever made it onto vinyl.
> 
> *My hat is off to you for posting it! Congratulations!!!!*
> 
> (It could go head-to-head with "A Horse With No Name."    _But only if it happened to be sung by Tiny Tim... _ BTW, that late, great "crooner" has had no mention here - I wonder why...?  Just proves the point: there've been just *too many* bad songs.)
> 
> Margaret
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skU-jBFzXl0]YouTube - Tiny Tim[/ame]


----------



## Reformingstudent

*Bottom of the barrel*

Hope no one is watching this on a full stomach.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P_5EWjVNr4]YouTube - Culture Club live Do you really want to hurt me[/ame]


----------



## Honor

I love this thread.... the Llama song was the funniest thing ever... I can't wait to put it on my myspace page... anywho... I couldn't find a video for my number one most annoying song but this is my number 2 pick....
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CTPLUcQAjk]YouTube - Queen - Bicycle Race[/ame]


----------



## reformedlostboy

*I couldn't resist*

play and you'll be singin' it for days

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNddW2xmZp8]YouTube - Oscar Mayer "Wiener" Ad (1965 color)[/ame]


----------



## KMK

*My Dad Actually Owned The Album!!!!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPu-C5vvzU4]YouTube - The Kangaroo Song[/ame]

With so man Aussies on the PB, I am surprised this one wasn't mentioned already.


----------



## caddy

Anything "techno." Seems there was a lot of that in the 80s.


----------



## kvanlaan

Sorry, but I must declare this entire exercise a farce. 

How is it that in a thread about the most annoying/worst songs ever, there is a complete and utter dearth of Neil Diamond entries? For this survey to have any credibility at all, there must be at least a few of his 'works'.

Please, people.


----------



## caddy

kvanlaan said:


> Sorry, but I must declare this entire exercise a farce.
> 
> How is it that in a thread about the most annoying/worst songs ever, there is a complete and utter dearth of Neil Diamond entries? For this survey to have any credibility at all, there must be at least a few of his 'works'.
> 
> Please, people.


 
Hmmm: I like Neil Diamond


----------



## Galatians220

Reformingstudent said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Name Game - Shirley Ellis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!
> 
> This is one of the most putrid, stupid things that ever made it onto vinyl.
> 
> *My hat is off to you for posting it! Congratulations!!!!*
> 
> (It could go head-to-head with "A Horse With No Name."    _But only if it happened to be sung by Tiny Tim... _BTW, that late, great "crooner" has had no mention here - I wonder why...?  Just proves the point: there've been just *too many* bad songs.)
> 
> Margaret
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;skU-jBFzXl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skU-jBFzXl0[/video]
Click to expand...

 
Thanks *SO MUCH,* Tom!  Wow: you found what must have been one of Tim's first performances on Laugh-In!!!! As you know, he later became a fixture on "The Tonight Show" and even married Miss Vicky on it. 

Maybe I'll look for *that* video -- _nah..._ 

Margaret


----------



## Galatians220

I kind of like Neil Diamond, too, but he _has_ added to the full body of wretched pop songs:

[video=youtube;On1TjeRWqXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On1TjeRWqXo[/video]

And doing this song on stage in his sixties: _more than a little creepy:_

[video=youtube;57q3kq4FP2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57q3kq4FP2o[/video].

He comes off like _Humbert Humbert with an orchestra behind him_ -- *yikes!* Someone close to Diamond should tell him that the song was poignant when he was a young man, but now, it's enough to give even his long-time fans the willies...  

Margaret


----------



## turmeric

[video=youtube;rCZO9xeYA8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCZO9xeYA8g[/video]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

[video=youtube;4jTw0vzG5lQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jTw0vzG5lQ[/video]


----------



## Galatians220

[video=youtube;aSqo17o2a1w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSqo17o2a1w[/video]

Margaret


----------



## jaybird0827

Tiny Tim - eeewwwww
Michael Jackson - Ben - eeewwwww

 

Good call!


----------



## jaybird0827

*A Most Annoying Artist*

who laughed all the way to the bank.

[video=youtube;Odf0KpluvgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Odf0KpluvgM[/video]


----------



## DMcFadden

*Neil Diamond does postmillennialism???*

* "And I think it's gonna be all right
Yeah, the worst is over now
The mornin' sun is shinin'
Like a red rubber ball"

*Are you ready for more?*

* "And no one heard at all, not even the chair." --"I Am ...I Said," --Neil Diamond 

* "Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy" -- "Bawitdaba," Kid Rock

* "New York to East California, there's a new wave comin', I warn ya." --"Kids in America," Kim Wilde 

* "Having my baby, what a lovely way of saying how much you love me..." --"Havin' My Baby," Paul Anka

* "I shot the sheriff, but I did not shoot the deputy.
I shot the sheriff, but I did not shoot the deputy." (Bob Marley)

* "He said all men are sailors then until the sea shall free them" (Neil Diamond)

* “So come on, ha, come on, ha, come on is such a joy, come on is such a joy, come on and make it easy, come on and make it easy, take it easy, take it easy, everybody's got something to hide except for me and my monkey.” (The Beatles)

* "Songs you sang to me, sounds you brang to me." (Neil Diamond, "Play Me")

* "Some people call me the space cowboy. 
Yeah! Some call me the gangster of love. 
Some people call me Maurice, 
'Cause I speak of the pompatus of love." (Steve Miller)
"Since my phone still ain't ringing, I assume it still ain't you."

* "Since my phone still ain't ringing, I assume it still ain't you." (Randy Travis)

* Drop kick me, J**** through the goal posts of life
End over end, neither left nor to right
Straight through the heart of them righteous uprights
Drop kick me, J**** through the goal posts of life (Bobby Bare)

* "Yummy, yummy, yummy,
I've got love in my tummy
And I feel like loving you." (Ohio Express)

* I wanted to cite some rap lyrics, but one poster got there first and besides this _*IS *_the Puritan Board:

Rap Lyrics:

You %(&(*&)#$
My *%#&%@* girlfriend axed me to *@%&*@*
Then I #*^%*^ my dog and my cat
They said [email protected]%&^$!


----------



## MrMerlin777

*Another one from the C&W realm...*

Swingin'

by John Anderson.

Man! was that song a stinker...


----------



## MrMerlin777

*Oh and don't forget...*

Every year around the holidays we have to put up with....

Grandma got run over by a reindeer.


AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!!

Somebody ease the pain!!! Please!!!!


----------



## Ivan

DMcFadden said:


> * “So come on, ha, come on, ha, come on is such a joy, come on is such a joy, come on and make it easy, come on and make it easy, take it easy, take it easy, everybody's got something to hide except for me and my monkey.” (The Beatles)



What is the title of this song? Which album can it be found?


----------



## MrMerlin777

Ivan said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> * “So come on, ha, come on, ha, come on is such a joy, come on is such a joy, come on and make it easy, come on and make it easy, take it easy, take it easy, everybody's got something to hide except for me and my monkey.” (The Beatles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the title of this song? Which album can it be found?
Click to expand...


Written by John Lennon, it's called "Everybody's got somthing to hide 'cept for me and my monkey." I think it's on the White Album.


----------



## turmeric

Ivan said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> * “So come on, ha, come on, ha, come on is such a joy, come on is such a joy, come on and make it easy, come on and make it easy, take it easy, take it easy, everybody's got something to hide except for me and my monkey.” (The Beatles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the title of this song? Which album can it be found?
Click to expand...

 
It's from the White Album. I think it's called "Me & My Monkey" or something inspiring like that.


----------



## Ivan

turmeric said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> 
> * “So come on, ha, come on, ha, come on is such a joy, come on is such a joy, come on and make it easy, come on and make it easy, take it easy, take it easy, everybody's got something to hide except for me and my monkey.” (The Beatles)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the title of this song? Which album can it be found?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's from the White Album. I think it's called "Me & My Monkey" or something inspiring like that.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I went to YouTube and listened to it. I had the White Album and barely remember the song. After listening to it I know why! 

Didn't care much for Yoko Ono, don't you know?


----------



## Galatians220

Dennis, in line with your sage posting of stupid lyrics, I wanted to add this timeless Kenny Rogers lyric, just for its sheer boneheadedness... I wouldn't post the video that I found of it because in it, he's his "post-botched plastic surgery self," not the gracefully aging, rather handsome guy that he was before he went under the knife.

Anyway, the offending lyric is in "Through the Years" and if you recall, it goes like this:

*"I can't remember when you weren't there, when I didn't care, for anyone but you..."* 

*WHAT?!* Takes me on a trip back through my logics course just to decipher the triple negative here... He can't remember when he didn't care for "anyone" ("everyone?") except the woman he's singing to... What if he said, "I can't remember when I cared for anyone but you?" _That would be okay..._

BTW, I am "shocked, shocked" (a la Claude Rains in "Casablanca," and the gambling at Rick's Cafe Americaine) that this timeless classic hasn't made this thread yet:

[video=youtube;zrnL4yYSme4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrnL4yYSme4[/video].

If it has, and if I've just overlooked it, _mea culpa... _Seems to me that "Surfin' Bird" by the Trashmen belongs on *any/every* list of annoying songs! 

Margaret


----------



## MrMerlin777

Yoko is most annoying...

I had the Double Fantasy album years ago and all in all it was ok, if one skipped every other track. The songs were arranged with a song sung by John then a song sung by Yoko, John then Yoko etc....


----------



## Ivan

MrMerlin777 said:


> Yoko is most annoying...
> 
> I had the Double Fantasy album years ago and all in all it was ok, if one skipped every other track. The songs were arranged with a song sung by John then a song sung by Yoko, John then Yoko etc....



After the breakup of the Beatles I didn't pay much attention to their individual careers. At least I didn't buy anything of their individual works. My life was heading in a different direction.


----------



## caddy

MrMerlin777 said:


> Swingin'
> 
> by John Anderson.
> 
> Man! was that song a stinker...


 
Absolutely! I despised that song...


----------



## reformedlostboy

*more annoying jingles*

all three in one

[video=youtube;iH6A41KASgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH6A41KASgI[/video]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

[video=youtube;dsKO_r76kfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsKO_r76kfQ[/video]


----------



## turmeric

Okay, Barney is *definitely* a contendah!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

[video=youtube;A5XbHawHuaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5XbHawHuaI[/video]


----------



## Galatians220

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> YouTube - RUPERT HOLMES - ESCAPE (THE PINA COLADA SONG) (LIVE)


 
Of course!!!! The Pina Colada Song richly belongs here! _"If you have half a brain..."_ Rupert Holmes should be so blessed... 

Here's another one of which I would like to detonate every existing copy on the face of the earth:

[video=youtube;YAxxXPDyY4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAxxXPDyY4I[/video]

It reminds me of having to go to school with my second-oldest brother, who loved this song... One day, it came on the radio for about the 150th time that week and I'd had _enough_ of it, so I said, "We are *not* listening to that slop again." Whereupon, as we were stopped at a traffic light, my brother leaped out of car, said something "pithy" to me and walked the last couple of miles to school. _Whatever._  

"Precious and Few:" *Kaboom!*

Margaret


----------



## Reformingstudent

Galatians220 said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - RUPERT HOLMES - ESCAPE (THE PINA COLADA SONG) (LIVE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course!!!! The Pina Colada Song richly belongs here! _"If you have half a brain..."_ Rupert Holmes should be so blessed...
> 
> Here's another one of which I would like to detonate every existing copy on the face of the earth:
> 
> [video=youtube;YAxxXPDyY4I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAxxXPDyY4I[/video]
> 
> It reminds me of having to go to school with my second-oldest brother, who loved this song... One day, it came on the radio for about the 150th time that week and I'd had _enough_ of it, so I said, "We are *not* listening to that slop again." Whereupon, as we were stopped at a traffic light, my brother leaped out of car, said something "pithy" to me and walked the last couple of miles to school. _Whatever._
> 
> "Precious and Few:" *Kaboom!*
> 
> Margaret
Click to expand...










is that a guy? looks like a girly man. l


----------



## Reformingstudent

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> YouTube - RUPERT HOLMES - ESCAPE (THE PINA COLADA SONG) (LIVE)



DING DING DING We have a winner!
Hate that song with a passion. That and Jimmy Buffet's margaritaville. As far as I'm concerned Rupert can take his half of a brain and give it to Jimmy and they can both find their long lost shaker of salt and .... nah!


----------



## turmeric

Reformingstudent said:


> Hey! Cool the profanity blocker does work.


 
Moderating...
Hey, I'm glad it works! Let's don't strain the pore thing, gents and ladies! These songs are ghastly, it's true, but this IS the Puritan Board.
Moderation done, carry on!


----------



## Reformingstudent

Just kidding. No bad language was used in the last post.


----------



## turmeric




----------



## Reformingstudent




----------



## etexas

Snoop Dog'g "classic" (sarcasm) "That's My Dog." A truly BAD song and video at SO many levels!


----------



## danmpem

I'm on a school computer, so I don't have sound and cannot look up YouTube video. Anyone remember from about six or so years ago, those Quizno's commercials with the singing/screaming annimated guys? If I remember correctly, weren't they made of potatos? If you can find it, please post it.


----------



## danmpem

In a few years, I think Flobots' "Handlebars" will be on here.


----------



## reformedlostboy

I guess you can tell that effective marketing techniques really annoy me.

[video=youtube;LTunhRVyREU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTunhRVyREU[/video]


----------



## DMcFadden

"I know a very annoying song
I think i'll sing it

Ok heres how it goes
Dum de dee
dum de daa
dum de dee
la da da
Oooh yeah
really annoying

Um um um um la dee da
um um um um la dee da
um um um um la dee da
um um um um la dee da
um um um um la dee da

Really anoying, eh?" (Blacker)


Dubious Great Lakes Geography by Gordon Lightfoot 
from *"The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald"*
"Lake Huron rolls, Superior sings
In the rooms of her ice-water mansion.
Old Michigan steams like a young man's dreams,
The islands and bays are for sportsmen.
And farther below Lake Ontario
Takes in what Lake Erie can send her."


*"Fly Away" by Lenny Kravitz 
Written by Lenny Kravitz*Dr. Seuss has nothing on this guy.

"I wish that I could fly
Into the sky
So very high
Just like a dragonfly

I'd fly above the trees
Over the seas
In all degrees
To anywhere I please

Oh I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah yeah yeah

Oh I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah yeah yeah

Let's go and see the stars
The milky way or even Mars
Where it could just be ours

Let's fade into the sun
Let your spirit fly
Where we are one
Just for a little fun
Oh oh oh yeah !

[repeat 437 times]
I want to get away
I want to fly away
Yeah yeah yeah"


Duran Duran - *Is There Something I Should Know?*
"And fiery demons all dance when you walk through that door
Don't say you're easy on me
You're about as easy as a nuclear war"


Emerson, Lake, and Palmer's "classic" love song
"When you're buried in disguise 
By the dark glass on your eyes 
Though your flesh has crystallized; 
Still...you turn me on.
Every day a little sadder,
A little madder,
Someone get me a ladder." 


From Richard Harris' *MacArthur Park* LP
"As we followed in the dance, 
Between the parted pages and were pressed, 
In love's hot, fevered iron,
Like a striped pair of pants." 


Don't you just like the romance in the last word of the Turles' *Elenore*?
"Your looks intoxicate me,
Even though your folks hate me,
There's no one like you Elenore really,
Elenore gee I think you're swell,
And you really do me well,
You're my pride and joy *etcetera*."


----------



## greenbaggins

This is the song that does not end; yes it goes on and on, my friend...


----------



## Calvin'scuz

Not really annoying, but this guy's got too much time on his hands (no pun intended)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOyEw9bT8yQ


----------



## ReformedWretch

caddy said:


> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swingin'
> 
> by John Anderson.
> 
> Man! was that song a stinker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! I despised that song...
Click to expand...


I think it won Country song of the year that year....not sure though.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

In another thread, our beloved Bawb laments that he cannot visit this thread for fear of having an awful song stuck in his head.  Well, in that vein of thought I submit this entry. This song was stuck in my head for weeks after my wife and daughter forced me to endure this movie in their presence.

Listen at your own risk. 

[video=youtube;fwKTWG7GiDU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwKTWG7GiDU[/video]


----------



## Galatians220

Only thing worse than "The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" and its mistaken geographical reference is having to listen to a 6-year-old boy (who'd memorized every line of it, although he was a baby when the song came out) sing it *over* and *over* and *over* again...  

That little fella was my son; he was fascinated by geography in those days but hey - _what am I saying?_ *Those were the good old days!!!*    *("Dragons live forever, but not so little boys..."* Oops: I've just alluded to yet _another_ horrible song: "Puff the Magic Dragon."  )

Margaret


----------



## Galatians220

A "seminal" *annoying song:*

[video=youtube;mM207Ap8smA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM207Ap8smA[/video]

 

Yuck.

Margaret


----------



## Galatians220

Reformingstudent said:


> Here's another one of which I would like to detonate every existing copy on the face of the earth:
> 
> YouTube - Climax - Precious And Few (1972)
> 
> 
> "Precious and Few:" *Kaboom!*
> 
> Margaret


 







is that a guy? looks like a girly man. l[/quote]

Yes, sir! He's got enough "girly" in him for any *brigade* of "girly-men" that AH-nold thinks he's ever seen! 

Margaret


----------



## ChristopherPaul

Ringo Starr  

"No No No I don't <sniff> no more..." 

YouTube - Ringo Starr - No No Song


----------



## staythecourse

In defense of "The Edmund Fitzgerald"

All the water flows down through the big daddies (Superior, Huron, Michigan) to Ontario via Erie.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.canadiangeographic.ca/atlas/Images/mixed_GreatLakesEn.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.canadiangeographic.ca/atlas/themes.aspx%3Fid%3Dmixedwood%26sub%3Dmixedwood_features_seaway%26lang%3DEn&h=308&w=225&sz=18&hl=en&start=3&sig2=Ale7oJ2RPMRPO4WKBaKIaA&um=1&tbnid=GL4iWU2wjqz4-M:&tbnh=117&tbnw=85&ei=3nNtSI-2GKjmigGTtNCKAQ&prev=/images%3Fq%3DWhich%2Bway%2Bdoes%2Bthe%2Bwater%2Bflow%2Bin%2Bthe%2Bgreat%2Blakes%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26rlz%3D1B3GGGL_enUS259US259%26sa%3DN


----------



## Reformingstudent

Some may thing this is annoying but I think it's cute. Brings back a lot of memories.

[video=youtube;18oyNInSgDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18oyNInSgDc[/video]


----------



## Reformingstudent

OK This borders on annoying but still like it.

[video=youtube;ahStt2VFhf8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahStt2VFhf8[/video]


----------



## turmeric

The "70's were a trove of annoying music - too bad I was too young to realize just how annoying...

[video=youtube;sLzXEqg7Dxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLzXEqg7Dxg[/video]


----------



## Reformingstudent

80's Elton John. Now THAT's annoying.


----------



## Reformingstudent

turmeric said:


> The "70's were a trove of annoying music - too bad I was too young to realize just how annoying...




I couldn't bring myself to press the play button on that video but if memory is correct, was that Wayne (Mr. Las Vegas) Newton? As far as I'm concerned all his hits  can be put on the list.


----------



## turmeric

Reformingstudent said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "70's were a trove of annoying music - too bad I was too young to realize just how annoying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to press the play button on that video but if memory is correct, was that Wayne (Mr. Las Vegas) Newton? As far as I'm concerned all his hits  can be put on the list.
Click to expand...

 
Yes, Wayne laid *that* original stinkeroo. I agree, they could all go on and on my friend!


----------



## staythecourse

THis thread should die but I laughed out loud at this version of "Yummy, Yummy Yummy I got Love in my Tummy" by Julie London. The thread is super-long so I don't know if it's been covered yet (no pun intended). You got to listen to this.

[video=youtube;d_2wH3q26EM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_2wH3q26EM[/video]


----------



## Reformingstudent

staythecourse said:


> THis thread should die but I laughed out loud at this version of "Yummy, Yummy Yummy I got Love in my Tummy" by Julie London. The thread is super-long so I don't know if it's been covered yet (no pun intended). You got to listen to this.
> 
> YouTube - Julie London Yummy Yummy Yummy 1969




Is that the same Julie London from the old TV series Emergency? Loved that show many, many eons ago.


----------



## staythecourse

Yes!

"Start an IV with lactated ringers!" The same woman!


----------



## Reformingstudent

PuritanBouncer said:


> caddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMerlin777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Swingin'
> 
> by John Anderson.
> 
> Man! was that song a stinker...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely! I despised that song...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it won Country song of the year that year....not sure though.
Click to expand...


Ever hear the parody to that song, Standing? it was funny and they guy who sang it sounded just like John Anderson. Feel sorry for the sap.


----------



## Galatians220

staythecourse said:


> THis thread should die but I laughed out loud at this version of \"Yummy, Yummy Yummy I got Love in my Tummy\" by Julie London. The thread is super-long so I don't know if it's been covered yet (no pun intended). You got to listen to this.
> 
> YouTube - Julie London Yummy Yummy Yummy 1969


 
Yes, I agree: this thread should have a stake driven through it!   

The above-linked video is incredible. She sounds as though she's taken some serious 'Ludes. Hard to believe it's the same woman who did this:

[video=youtube;ByUOFV5TusE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByUOFV5TusE[/video]

The Sixties were, towards the end, a terrible decade, if their effect was to make this blue-eyed queen of soft jazz do something as execrable as "Yummy Yummy Yummy..." In her day, Julie London was great.

Groups like the Kinks, the Strawberry Alarm Clock, "Sir" Elton John (what a joke), the Byrds and all other granny-glasses and striped-pants-wearing oafs ruined the decade.

Here's a "two-fer:"

[video=youtube;bT4rEhNj7VI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bT4rEhNj7VI[/video]

"MacArthur Park" by Wayne Newton... One of my nominees for "all-time skunk of a song" (next to "A Horse With No Name," of course  ), murdered the way it was written to be murdered. Watch it, though, if you're so inclined: _it's so bad, it's good!_   

Margaret


----------



## turmeric

This has been hysterical fun. I'm going to put this poor thread out of its misery. That doesn't preclude anyone starting another, but the poor thing is suffering...


----------

